# Wheels for 100kg(220lbs) riders



## syraleo (Jun 1, 2010)

I weigh around 96kg but just to be safe, what wheels are reliable for heavy riders and offer good performance? 

These will be my everyday wheels, replacing my Fulcrum Racing 7.

I was looking at the Reynolds Assault, Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR and Dura Ace C50.

Maybe even the Fulcrum Racing Zero.

I'm leaning towards the C50 based on the general opinion here but the cosmic carbone seem to be quite tough and spin well too.

So i guess it boils down to which is the easiest to replace a spoke? Been hearing so many stories about spoke breaking in roadie forums...


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Standard advice*



syraleo said:


> I weigh around 96kg but just to be safe, what wheels are reliable for heavy riders and offer good performance?
> 
> These will be my everyday wheels, replacing my Fulcrum Racing 7.
> 
> ...


Your best bet is a set of 32 spoke 14/15 guage spokes, 3X on the hubs of your choice with something like a Velocity Aerohead or DeepV, MAVIC OpenPro or CXP33, etc. Built by a skilled builder these will be excellent performers, easy to repair, durable, and reasonably priced compared to most factory wheels.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

syraleo said:


> I weigh around 96kg but just to be safe, what wheels are reliable for heavy riders and offer good performance?
> 
> These will be my everyday wheels, replacing my Fulcrum Racing 7.
> 
> ...


IMO the choice for a reliable wheel for heavy riders that also offers good performance should not be from the easiest to replace a spoke but rather from the ones not expected to break a spoke.
Factory wheels, including the ones you listed, excel in the category of lightweight with the most stiffness but they achieve that at the expense of reliability when ridden by a heavier rider such as yourself. If you must stay with the factory builds, my vote would go to the C50 or the Fulcrum.
A reliable wheel for your weight would utilize enough spokes to support it without undue flexing that could cause premature spoke failure and, in addition, possibly allow for a rideable wheel if a spoke breaks. A 32 spoke arrangement laced x3 with double butted 14/15 spokes on a HED C2, Velocity Deep V, DT Swiss 585, Kinlin 300, BHS C472w, Kinlin 23x28 or similar rim would offer you a reliable setup for your weight.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

You could lace up the Kinlin XC279 to White Industries T11 hubs. That in a 24/28 hole count would be sufficient for your weight. You could also go with something like a Velocity Deep V but that wouldn't offer the wider profile rim.


----------



## syraleo (Jun 1, 2010)

That seems to be the general sentiment among my heavy riding friends too, custom built white industries + mavic open pros is the logical choice for them.

The DA C50 is looking really good though, compared to building a custom wheelset, i might just get the C50 instead.

What's the difference between the 7900 C50 and RS80 C50 ?

And White Industries T11 and H2?

dcgriz, when you say HED C2, you meant the HED Ardennes FR using the C2 rims?


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

syraleo said:


> That seems to be the general sentiment among my heavy riding friends too, custom built white industries + mavic open pros is the logical choice for them.
> 
> The DA C50 is looking really good though, compared to building a custom wheelset, i might just get the C50 instead.
> 
> ...


The RS80 is the toned down version of the 7900 and is meant for training and everyday riding. A bit heavier but very similar functionality. Equivalent analogy between DA and 105.

T11 is the latest development from WI, suitable for up to 11 speed cassettes. The H2 is for up to 10 speed cassettes.

HED C2 is the Bostogne series. This was the predecessor to the Ardennes which is not available as only a rim to the wheel building community.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

14/15, 32X with Mavic CXP33 on DA hubs have been a build and forget wheelset for me.

I also have a set with 14/15, 32X on Velocity Aerohead OC with King hubs, which are a little lighter and are tough too, but require a bit of rear wheel maintenance here and there. You have about 25lbs on me so I'd say don't temp fate and go with the CXP33 on the White Industry hubs.

I actually prefer the CXP33 set even with the slight weight penalty because they are very laterally stiff. I I don't feel any give stomping out of the saddle on a climb.

I've had several factory built boutique wheels and they all been a disappointment in one way or another. I think it's the custom route with a standard build here on out for me.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Weighing more the same as you and racing, I have had little trouble with any decently built wheel. Anything not decent usually comes stock on the bike and looks cheap. Handbuilt is by far the best way to go, machine built wheels like OEM's haven't treated me well.

I've raced and crashed hard velocity A23's laced 24f/28r, slight truing to the front and good to go, bent the ti frame which is why I no longer consider bikesdirect bikes. Raced Sram S60's all road season this year and had no problem.

Most aluminum wheels are fine as long as someone puts them together and not a machine. I avoid mavics pre-built wheels because I feel they do too much to cut weight, simply preference. Carbon wheels are a little tougher, boyd cycles has the option to get a heavy guy build. Through much shopping I was between Sram S60's boyd's option, and american classic carbon 58. Not the lightest but neither am I.

Again preference but I avoid shallow rim carbon, just not comfortable riding on them and being heavy, crosswinds on something a little deeper isn't going to move me around as much as a much lighter rider.

As far as broken spokes, I've only broken spokes on two wheels I've ever owned, both were OEM, both on cheap model bikes, both had straight gauge spokes and crap rims. One was the stock on a redline monocog and the other was stock on a giant escape.


----------



## Darryl W (Jul 10, 2010)

I would go with something wide like the HED Belgium or Velocity A23. More air volume would help.
White Industries or Chris Kings would be a good choice.

Darryl 
www.wheelwerks.us


----------



## syraleo (Jun 1, 2010)

bikerector said:


> Weighing more the same as you and racing, I have had little trouble with any decently built wheel. Anything not decent usually comes stock on the bike and looks cheap. Handbuilt is by far the best way to go, machine built wheels like OEM's haven't treated me well.
> 
> I've raced and crashed hard velocity A23's laced 24f/28r, slight truing to the front and good to go, bent the ti frame which is why I no longer consider bikesdirect bikes. Raced Sram S60's all road season this year and had no problem.
> 
> ...


The SRAM S60s served you well ? I'm more inclined towards "aero" wheels as they look nice, and quite frankly, anything will be an upgrade over my racing 7s.

The racing 7s are definately bomb proof though, rode over huge deep potholes at speed, hurt my hands but the wheels just keep on rolling. Pebble roads, tarmac roads that have been destroyed, the wheels just took it all in.

Amazing pair of wheels. 

I just tried my friend's Reynolds DVC46 on his s-works roubaix, it felt lighter to spin up and accelerate, speed was definately better but that could be the frame. I ride a tarmac sl pro.

Anyway, my "feel" could just be placebo, who knows...

I am reluctant to go the custom build route because i want something that looks aero.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

syraleo said:


> I weigh around 96kg but just to be safe, what wheels are reliable for heavy riders and offer good performance?
> 
> These will be my everyday wheels, replacing my Fulcrum Racing 7.
> 
> ...


Are you limiting yourself to the aero deep section wheels?

one of the techs at the LBS is easily above 220 lbs and runs Mavic Kysrium SL with no issues. I'm 190 lbs and I run the Kysrium Elite... even on horrible roads. But those spokes are going to be more difficult to replace.

But if you're deciding on which is easiest to maintain.... then I would go with a custom wheel build. Like what others said... 32 spoke, 3x lacing front and rear, with double butted spokes such as DT Swiss Competition 2.0mm/1.8mm/2.0mm spokes. The component where you can shave some weight is on the hubs....(and you can probably get away with 28 spokes up front)...


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Velocity Deep Vs are bombproof... even if you were 100 lbs heavier. I have a set for two of my three bikes and these wheels won't stop. I intentionally hit potholes and they won't come out of true. Both sets have over 15,000 miles on them and with the exception odf the 24 spoke front on one pair, These wheels have never been on a truing stand. Let me make a correction: The 24 spoked front that needed truing was hardly off. My fear of doing the walk of shame from my pre-Deep V days made me take it in to get the tension checked. Thewheel already had well over 10,000 miles by that time.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

I've been very happy with the S60's. They are a little heavy by the spec but that roll up quick and are crazy stiff, especially compared to the fulcrum race 7's which I had for 2 years before getting rid of them this year. I had the S60's in a race this year where they labeled the road "rough" on the course map, the road was completely torn up, it was much harsher than 90% of the gravel roads in my area, some people lost their water bottles in the section. Wheels held up fine, really boosted my confidence in what they can take. The manual that comes with the wheel does mention that the max tire size for the wheels is 700x23, I'm sure it can take wider but the biggest thing is that the inner width of the rim is fairly narrow. Overall, the wheels were very worth the money, even if just for extra poser cred.

The wider rims like A23's and HED belgiums are great because of the wider profile. They run wider tires better IMO. I wish I could run 700x25 for races but my road race bike only accepts 700x23, rubs the chainstays any wider than that. 700x25's just feel better when railing through the corners and are all around more comfortable. Being heavier, a bigger tire makes since as well.


----------



## syraleo (Jun 1, 2010)

Just to update the thread, my friend gave me a deal on a pair of 7850-C50 clinchers, took it for a test ride.

wow! completely destroys the racing 7 in terms of smoothness, stiffness and rolling speed. then again.. it isn't a fair comparison.

I swear it's like the hub has a stick of butter in it, just so creamy smooth... i love rolling just to feel that "buttery" roll.

took it out for the strava 79 mile challenge, did 95 miles, some of it was rough roads with jagged rocks, pot holes, metal grills(cursed road works!) and just uneven roads. Hit them all at speed and it came out still true.

went for more rides, hit more holes(by accident), still true and still rolls like it's made of butter.

Whenever i read people saying aero wheels roll better and make you faster by 1-2mph as well as maintain a high speed with lesser effort, i thought they were trolling.

It turns out to be true... my speed did increase, i also noticed that my top speed is now going above 25mph on flats whereas my racing 7s just refuse to break the 21mph barrier. sprinting speed also shot up to 35mph.

Now i just need to train my legs to go faster.


----------



## shoot summ (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm 210 and like to climb, I was riding some RS80's and had an issue with keeping the back wheel true, seemed like I was constantly getting loose spokes. I recently switched to some new to me Mavic K10's. I only have 2 rides on them but I really like them so far, can't vouch for staying in true yet.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

syraleo said:


> Whenever i read people saying aero wheels roll better and make you faster by 1-2mph as well as maintain a high speed with lesser effort, i thought they were trolling. It turns out to be true... my speed did increase, i also noticed that my top speed is now going above 25mph on flats whereas my racing 7s just refuse to break the 21mph barrier. sprinting speed also shot up to 35mph.


That never happened even though you thought it did. There is nothing built into any wheelset, no matter what its weight or aero attributes are, that would account for that kind of an increase. But if you're happy that it did then that's fine.

I have three whole years of my own recorded average speed data taken from rides with my heaviest, lightest and most aero sets of wheels (3 sets) and the variation of the averages of the averages is but 0.3mph.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

If you need a less expensive option aero wheel, there's always the offerings from Flo Cycling (flocycling.com). It's a new new company, uses the "newer" style aero profiles (torroidal / wide) that they develop themselves in house, wheels are inexpensive and only a minor weight penalty (they use carbon fairings on alu wheels rather than pure carbon).

I am looking to see about their Flo 30 wheels as an option for myself, but the Flo 60s look pretty dang sweet too.


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Cxp 33*



brewster said:


> 14/15, 32X with Mavic CXP33 on DA hubs have been a build and forget wheelset for me.
> 
> I also have a set with 14/15, 32X on Velocity Aerohead OC with King hubs, which are a little lighter and are tough too, but require a bit of rear wheel maintenance here and there. You have about 25lbs on me so I'd say don't temp fate and go with the CXP33 on the White Industry hubs.
> 
> ...


I am 6ft 4 " 250lbs and I have had good luck with cxp 33's with record hubs and beefy spokes. Handbuilt from Excel sport Boulder- I have been running them about a year, put about 3,000 miles on them so far this year and just occassional truing so far, no spokes breaking or major problems.- I told them my height and weight and what I was looking for and they did a great job accomodating my request.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

syraleo said:


> Whenever i read people saying aero wheels roll better and make you faster by 1-2mph as well as maintain a high speed with lesser effort, i thought they were trolling.


They are... or they are just "suffering" from severe placebo effect. 

The Shimano wheels might be responsible for ~0.2 higher speed, but that is it. Tires and tubes can make a bigger difference.


----------

